# Changing my bow string?



## Arrow3 (May 13, 2006)

3 years ago I had my string break when I was at full draw..My bow liked to have beat me to death....I don't want that to happen again...I want to get a new string for my Hoyt.....What do y'all recommend??


----------



## sweatequity (May 13, 2006)

*vapor trail on mine*

Look on ebay or archerytalk.com.

I change mine every other year.  Of course I hardly ever keep a bow more than two years.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 14, 2006)

wifewontletmehunt said:
			
		

> Look on ebay or archerytalk.com.
> 
> I change mine every other year.  Of course I hardly ever keep a bow more than two years.




You've got a BOW now.....You need to hold on to it!!


----------



## bowsmith (May 14, 2006)

I change strings and cables on my target bow twice a year typically, and a new set on my hunting bow every year.  I use Stone Mountain Dakota bowstrings for all of my bows.  They are pricey, but once you put them on they won't move or twist on you.  There are other well built strings out that cost less, but I have yet to have a problem with any of my Stone Mountains.


----------



## kevincox (May 14, 2006)

Good info bowsmith


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 14, 2006)

bowsmith said:
			
		

> I change strings and cables on my target bow twice a year typically, and a new set on my hunting bow every year.  I use Stone Mountain Dakota bowstrings for all of my bows.  They are pricey, but once you put them on they won't move or twist on you.  There are other well built strings out that cost less, but I have yet to have a problem with any of my Stone Mountains.


That's a mighty fine string on that Constitution that I bought from you Patrick...Seems of excellent quality.

Either way Arrow3 you won't go wrong with the Stone Mountain Dakota "Pre-Stretched". Patrick can shoot anything he wants(very accomplished BowTech Staff shooter) and trusts them..SO if they are good enuff for him they are definitely good enuff for me!


----------



## sweatequity (May 14, 2006)

*check it out*

http://www.vaportrailarchery.com/strings.asp


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 14, 2006)

Brandon,
I have been shooting Winner's Choice strings for a couple of years and my peep hasn't moved at all.  A little pricey as well but I have been absolutely tickled with them and I never worry about my peep being right when I anchor on a deer!


----------



## robertyb (May 14, 2006)

There is a guy called Bucknasty on Archery Talk that will make you a string and cable set for $45.00 shipped and his strings are as good as any in the industry.

http://69.94.132.128/vb/showthread.php?t=184329&highlight=strings


----------



## reylamb (May 15, 2006)

I build and shoot my own.

Having said that, there are a ton of good string builders out there:
Winners Choice (the string everyone else is judged by but pricey)
Stone Mountain
Vaportrail
I have heard nothing but great reviews for Bucknasty's strings
Wolfden
Bowmen Strings


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2006)

*Winners Choice*

I shoot winners choice and I am extemely happy with the peformance.  There is a little creep over time, but the peep does not twist.


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 15, 2006)

This thread has me worried about my string.
  I baught my bow two years ago, and I still have the original  string on it. It still looks to be in good shape.  I was going to start back shooting this week.  Do you guys think I should get a new string put on? 
 When I start shooting, I will probably shoot 3-4 days a week.  That's typically also what I've shot in the past two years with this  bow.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 15, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> This thread has me worried about my string.
> I baught my bow two years ago, and I still have the original  string on it. It still looks to be in good shape.  I was going to start back shooting this week.  Do you guys think I should get a new string put on?
> When I start shooting, I will probably shoot 3-4 days a week.  That's typically also what I've shot in the past two years with this  bow.


I would. I find it makes the bow perform better and a lil' quieter!


----------



## MSU bowhunter (May 15, 2006)

I've got a winner's choice on my Hoyt and love it.  I just got it put on a couple of months ago...so I'll have to wait a while to see how it holds up.  For the $, I hope that it lasts a long while.


----------



## reylamb (May 15, 2006)

General rule of thumb:

Change strings and cables at least every 2 years, or every 2000 shots.  If you do alot of shooting you will be replacing it more often than every 2 years.

My 3D rig gets changed out approximately every 3 months, my hunting bow at least every year.

MSU, you will not have any problems with the Winners Choice, as I said, it is the string everyone else is compared to.


----------



## Dub (May 15, 2006)

I've got to do the same and was wondering a few things.  I'm clueless as to the string material choices.

452x or 8125?  This is an option that I see on some of the string makers pages.  What is best?  What are the advantages.

I'm so looking forward to zero peep problems.  I think that I'm gonna put the G5 peeps in both bows with the new strings.

Gotta decide on string colors, too.  Thought about my old college colors of puprple and gold....that would really pimp out my Hoyts.  I saw one set of flourescent green and orange that looked pretty awesome, too.

Decisions....decisions.


----------



## reylamb (May 15, 2006)

I have always used 8125 on all my bows, and build almost exclusively with 8125, unless someone requests something different.

8125 tends to be:
-Faster
-Slightly more creep (depending on the builder it should not be much)
-smaller in diameter (part of the reason for a little more creep)
-some say it has a louder twang, this can be attributed to it being faster
-stronger material than 452x, so you need fewer strands
-it can be affected by humidity, again that depends on the builder

452X:
-slower than 8125 as you need more strands which makes it heavier
-more stable, with very little creep
-it fuzzes up worse than 8125, so you have to stay on it with the wax
-it is not affected by weather

I know alot of folks that use both, and a lot of folks that use a combo 8125 strings/452x cables.  Personally, I don't see a big enough difference to worry about.  Once the 8125 settles in it is not going anywhere, and that will take anywhere from 1 - 100 shots, again depending on the builder.  I would rather have a quality 8125 string than junk 452x, even if the material is supposed to creep less.  Truth be told it is the process more than the material that sets good strings apart.

Winners Choice uses 8125 standard, unless you special request something else.  Stone Mtn, to my knowledge, uses 452x (or maybe the Brownell equivalent) as their standard, but I would have to double check that.

I have never had any issues with the 8125.

Now colors.......you are on your own there, I would make some recommendations, but you might get ridiculed with my color choices!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (May 15, 2006)

Yup....you have a penchant for some kanky colors.  

I still haven't forgotten the hot pink set.  Only a stud would step up to the line with the pink screamers on his bow...a stud, I tell ya.

Thanks for the insight on the string materials.  I'm extremely enthused about peep rotation becoming a thing of the past.  It still baffles the heck out of me why Hoyt hasn't gotten this right.  $$$ for a bow and then you have to spend more $$$ for a replacement string to be happy.

Smacks of communism...


----------



## reylamb (May 15, 2006)

Dub said:
			
		

> Yup....you have a penchant for some kanky colors.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the hot pink set.  Only a stud would step up to the line with the pink screamers on his bow...a stud, I tell ya.
> 
> ...


It is because they use crappy material and a bad process!!!!!!!!!  They know about what folks are willing to spend on a new bow and adding top quality strings would either force them to up the cost or take a hit on the profit!!!!


----------



## sweatequity (May 15, 2006)

*How much?*



			
				reylamb said:
			
		

> General rule of thumb:
> 
> Change strings and cables at least every 2 years, or every 2000 shots.  If you do alot of shooting you will be replacing it more often than every 2 years.
> 
> ...



Do you make your strings for?


----------



## reylamb (May 15, 2006)

wifewontletmehunt said:
			
		

> Do you make your strings for?


PM sent


----------



## duckbill (May 15, 2006)

Reylamb,
I just bought a cable/string set for my Mathews LX from Game Edge in Columbus, GA.  They're pre-stretched 8125.  Do you have any knowledge of them?  I already bought them, so I'm mainly asking out of curiosity.  Thanks


----------



## reylamb (May 16, 2006)

duckbill said:
			
		

> Reylamb,
> I just bought a cable/string set for my Mathews LX from Game Edge in Columbus, GA.  They're pre-stretched 8125.  Do you have any knowledge of them?  I already bought them, so I'm mainly asking out of curiosity.  Thanks


I can't say I have ever heard of them, so I really can't comment on them.


----------

